# Public Duck Hunting North Georgia



## byesse

Moved to Kennesaw a few years ago from Louisiana and have not tried to find a place to hunt ducks, but interested this year. Are there any public areas I should look at within an hour drive from Kennesaw/Marietta where I could find woodies and the occasional mallard? Thanks

Brandon


----------



## DUhollywood1

Allatoona


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN

DUhollywood1 said:


> Allatoona



absolutely loaded with birds


----------



## hevishot

you went from duck heaven to duck Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----....RIP


----------



## rspringer

the toona has all the mallards you would want!


----------



## byesse

Yeah I will certainly miss hunting the Mississippi flyway, especially south Arkansas. Allatoona seems to be the place everybody is saying. Are there any areas accessible by foot? This would be the best place for me being about 10 miles from my house. Thanks for the response everyone.


----------



## DUhollywood1

now you need to find a lot of coot decoys and a canoe and or kayak


----------



## byesse

yeah really, from some the replies i have seen on here I am starting to think duck hunting is not worth the effort anywhere in GA. Would probably be a disapointment after growing up where the real duck hunting is.


----------



## BigDogDaddy

All smart remarks aside, you are going to be really diasppointed.


----------



## 10gaMafia

yes, you will be traveling a lot more than an hour for decent, consistant, hunting.  You may luck up on some local birds, but thats about it in these parts.


----------



## byesse

thanks everyone for the responses.


----------



## BigDogDaddy

Let me rephrase my last statement cuz I feel like I just shot your puppy. There are ducks in GA. There are public places to hunt in GA. There are holes around most all of the public lakes and rivers that you can usually count on a few woodys and maybe a couple of mallards a year if you are lucky. If you can find some private land that is holding ducks you are in the right spot. But like 10ga just said, most of the "more consistent" hunting is going to be atleast an hour south of you.


----------



## kscoggins

much more work for less action.  If its in your blood you will find a way.  More woodies than anything, then resident mallards.  We get some migrators but nothing near what you have seen.


----------



## Tyson

I moved here from central LA about 7yrs ago.  Like everyone has already stated, you're going to be very disappointed in duck hunting here.  There are some places to kill a few ducks, but it ain't even close to what you're used to if you're from NELA.  Do like me and go back home to hunt.  I'm in a place in MS delta this year, so that should be pretty good too.  

You have two choices...1)drive to the MS flyway, or 2)become a deer hunter.  

Good luck.


----------



## ngaduck

Tyson, where in central LA are you from? I moved out here to Alexandria from GA about a year and a half ago. The rivers need to go down and we don't need any rain until at least December or it is going to be about like hunting in GA again. We have way too much water.


----------



## Tyson

I'm from Pineville.  You buy a house or renting? 

Where you been hunting?  I hunt Catahoula some and rice down south of Alec when I can make it home.


----------



## ngaduck

Tyson said:


> I'm from Pineville.  You buy a house or renting?
> 
> Where you been hunting?  I hunt Catahoula some and rice down south of Alec when I can make it home.



We are renting.  We are not here permanantly, so we still own our home in North Hall.

Last year, I hunted a good bit on Catahoula.  It wasn't great last year due to the hurricanes and the Delta being closed to hunting for most of the year.  We did manage to kill a few birds though.  We had a pretty good teal season out on the lake.  It was looking promising for this year until we had one of the wettest Oct. in history.  Now there is about 25ft of water on the lake with no sign of it dropping in the near future.  I was able to make a few hunts down in Cheneyville last year also.


----------



## Tyson

NGA - sent you a pm.


----------

